# 75 pound JRT



## Jonathan Katz (Jan 11, 2010)

If the JRT could be bred to be a medium to large dog, would this not be the ultimate working dog! Any opinions?


----------



## Linda Flemmer (Jun 16, 2009)

Can you imagine the size of the holes he'd dig? No thanks!


----------



## Gerry Grimwood (Apr 2, 2007)

I want to say **** off but that would be rude, instead I'll say I don't think that would amount to very much no matter what it was bred to.


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

Linda Flemmer said:


> Can you imagine the size of the holes he'd dig? No thanks!


You could farm it out to local cemeteries for grave digging detail...


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

I read an article in the Smithsonian magazine that said if hummingbirds were as large as crows we'd be afraid to go in the woods. 
Leave the little bassids alone. :lol:


----------



## eric squires (Oct 16, 2008)

They would be illegal to own or should be.


----------



## Jenna Lea (Jul 25, 2010)

F* the holes in the yard, what about the holes the frakkers would put in the plaster of your walls pinging off of them.


----------



## Tammy St. Louis (Feb 17, 2010)

could be called a pit bull terrier


----------



## Jonathan Katz (Jan 11, 2010)

Bob Scott said:


> I read an article in the Smithsonian magazine that said if hummingbirds were as large as crows we'd be afraid to go in the woods.


So you agree they would be scary dogs!


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Bob Scott said:


> I read an article in the Smithsonian magazine that said if hummingbirds were as large as crows we'd be afraid to go in the woods.
> Leave the little bassids alone. :lol:


I read that "if wishes were horses, then beggars would ride"


----------



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)




----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Jonathan Katz said:


> So you agree they would be scary dogs!


I've often heard the JRT referred to as a mini-mal.
I can agree with that with a good mal with no issues because it's a rare JRT that shouldn't be tattooed with "no Fear" across it's head. 
I would think that Dick and Selina's dutchies would probably fit the bill on this so no reason to breed the little bassids to anything else.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Don, I think a good Dale probably uses it's head better then the average little bassid. 
Most are Kamikazis at best.


----------



## will fernandez (May 17, 2006)

Maybe we will get lucky and Logan Haus will have an accidental breeding of Dutchies and Patterdales. I would be up for the challenge of training one of those.


----------



## Kristina Senter (Apr 4, 2006)

A 75lb JRT is pretty much any of the 75lb other terriers.


----------



## mike suttle (Feb 19, 2008)

will fernandez said:


> Maybe we will get lucky and Logan Haus will have an accidental breeding of Dutchies and Patterdales. I would be up for the challenge of training one of those.


 I can PROMISE you that will not ever happen here!


----------



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

How about not so accidental. LOL Naw, the little terriers are what they are.


----------



## Kristin Countryman (Oct 13, 2010)

Yeah I would go either APBT or PitterPat! Although 75lbs is really big for an APBT...two of my pit bulls are fairly large(tall) for the breed and both of them hover just under 50lbs. My third stays around 42lbs.


----------

